# NYU Story Synopsis



## ruthiemadeleine (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello, 
I am applying to grad school for the first time and am completely overwhelmed at the moment! I'm sure many of you have had this feeling.   I am struggling in particular with the NYU application. Has anyone worked (or is currently working on) the story synopsis for the four minute silent film? I am confused about the voice of the piece, is there a narrator (i.e. " Next we see..") or is it just a list of exterior images? How are you moving the reader through periods of time? Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks, 
Ruthie


----------



## R. Sid (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi ruthiemadeleine,

I am applying to NYU for fall 2011. I am writing the synopsis more like a film treatment than anything else. I dont know if the narration technique can be used. Im using the treatment style to describe what is happening on screen. The problem being you can describe only the visuals and nothing about what the character is thinking.

Regards,
Siddarth


----------



## ruthiemadeleine (Nov 15, 2010)

Hm. Well the "paragraph form" that it indicates on the application would mean it resembles a treatment. I thought it would be a different format since they are having us write a treatment already? My currently feels like a list of shots for a silent film, which doesnt seem right


----------



## duders (Nov 16, 2010)

It doesn't really matter, but avoid a narrator perspective. The idea is to demonstrate visual storytelling. 

If you take a look at the main NYU Graduate Film page, there are tons of examples of the MOS project which is a 4 minute silent film.


----------

